# CAr News -AMG GT 63 S Edition 1



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Like all Mercedes Edition 1 models, it will only be available for the first year of production.










Traditionally, Mercedes-AMG uses exclusive Edition 1 models to celebrate the launch of a new model. The latest AMG to get the Edition 1 treatment is the new Mercedes-AMG GT 4-Door Coupe. Based on the range-topping GT 63 S, the limited-edition super sedan will only be available for the first 12 months of production, like all Edition 1 models. For the exterior, the Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S Edition 1 gets the Aerodynamics Package as standard, adding a larger front splitter and integrated flics in the front apron. 









The Aerodynamics Package also includes an optimized diffuser and a fixed rear spoiler with a mechanically adjustable blade allowing the driver to adjust the balance of lift and the driving characteristics accordingly. Compared to the standard car, downforce has been increased by 66 pounds at 186 mph. The exterior is finished in Designo Graphite Grey Magno, while AMG sports stripes in matt graphite grey located above the side sill panels, hood, roof and tailgate further distinguish the Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S Edition 1. A 21-inch set of AMG cross-spoke forged wheels painted in matt black with a high-sheen finish round off the exterior enhancements.










Inside, the AMG Multicontour seats are wrapped in Nappa leather with contrasting yellow stitching. There's also an AMG performance steering wheel in DINAMICA microfiber, which also has yellow contrasting topstitching, a yellow 12 o'clock marking, and "Edition 1" Badge. Nappa leather is also used on the armrests, instrument panel, door beltlines, and door center panels, while yellow stitching has been applied to the dash and door panels. Illuminated AMG door sill panels, yellow seat belts, and unique floor mats are also included. Under the hood is the most powerful version of AMG's biturbocharged 4.0-liter V8 engine yet, producing 630 horsepower and 664 lb-ft of torque.










Power is sent to all four wheels via AMG's 4Matic all-wheel-drive system and nine-speed automatic transmission. 0-62 mph takes 3.1 seconds before the super sedan tops out at 195 mph. The Mercedes-AMG GT 63 S Edition 1 will make its world premiere during the ADAC Zurich 24 Hour Race at the Nurburgring this weekend, but it won't go on sale in the US until early 2019.



















source https://carbuzz.com/news/mercedes-amg-gt-63-s-edition-1-is-a-630-hp-super-sedan



----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a fan of that at all, not sure if it is the colour or the spoiler at the back but that is not a good looking car for me


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Me either but I do like the interior.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmm, I quite like it actually.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I quite like that


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Like the dash, hate the grill.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

No doubt a fantastic car it just doesn't quite look right. The inside looks fantastic but outside styling and body shape just doesn't sit right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I really like that!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Urghh!! Doesn’t look right with that spoiler. Steering wheel doesn’t look right either!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

No, I've looked at this a number of times before commenting.
The individual pics of brakes, air intakes, lights, exhaust etc all look good in isolation.
When put together they don't do anything for me, the propeller style dash air vents in particular.
I know the vents are a Merc style thing but I just don't like them in any of their models.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ooh, no not for me from the image, really like the coupe - but not this...


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

No from me, grill looks wrong and it just looks to be trying too hard...to much stuck on the thing. Love the coupe but this is not a good looking car.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I was admiring a W111 280SE coupe at Donington on Saturday - how things have declined.

Mercedes used to be about restraint, subtlety and elegance - now its all about excess, flash and saving the 6th owner a trip to Ripspeed / Halfords for tat as it comes as standard.

Its only recently Mercedes have gone that route my CL and first / second gen CLS were very restrained and handsome

View attachment 54081


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have to say will need to see in flesh as I was very keen on this when first seen it


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I wana go,see if that 0-60 stat is true and see if i could get it over the 200 MPH.

I am available Most weekends,if you want it back.

BB


----------

